# Finger weg von Magix Video! [Erfahrungsbericht]



## Flexsist (7. Februar 2017)

Ich besitze Magix Video Premium seit Ende letzten Jahres und hatte  bisher  eigentlich nur Probleme mit dieser Software. Meiner Meinung nach ist Magix Video  wohl die schlechteste Videoschnittsoftware die man für Geld kaufen kann. 
Dabei fing alles ganz harmlos an... 
Ich besaß bereits eine ältere Version der Software mit der ich damals gut arbeiten konnte, jedoch waren das keine wirklich aufwenidigen Projekt. Dazwischen hatte ich noch einige Testversionen anderer Jahrgänge ausprobiert, auch hier gab es schon mal Fehler, aber alles noch im Rahmen wie man so schön sagt. Diese Erfahrungen waren nun auch Kauf entscheidend für die neuste Version welche ich direkt bei Magix erwarb, dabei nahm ich ein im Dezember verfügbarers Angebot wahr. Magix Video Premium + Einige NewBlueFX Effekte + Videoschnitttastatur für nur 99€.
Paket bekommen, ausgepackt, gefreut wie ein Schnitzel. Anfangs war ich sehr überrascht, weil die Tastatur viel schwerer und hochwertiger erschien als gedacht.
Das Tippgefühl ist angenehm trotz Gummidom, doch hat man keine weitere Raumbelechtung in dunkleren Räumen lassen sich die Tasten nicht mehr ablesen da die Hintergrundbeleuchtung der Tastatur blendet. Nunja. Weiter mit der Software.
Software Installiert, regestriert, Updates geladen, die mit erworbenen NewBlueFX Effekte Installiert, regestriert. Alles fein.
Doch mit der Zeit machten sich performance Probleme bemerkbar, okay, ein FX-6100 ist jetzt keine Workstation CPU, allerdings liegt er über den von Magix empfohlenen Angaben.
Laut Magix reicht für 4k/HD Material eine 4 Kern CPU, 8GB Ram und eine Dedizierte GPU , mind. 512 MB VRAM. 
Alle 6 Threads des FX-6100 werden auch genutzt. Allerdings war die CPU Auslastung ansich nie lange besonders hoch, trotz ruckelnder Wiedergabe. (Hardwarebeschleunigung war bzw ist aktiv.)
Nachdem ich aber immer mehr Probleme (starkes Ruckeln bei der Wiedergabe innerhalb der Software) mit den .mp4 Datein bekam habe ich angefangen diese vorher ins Magix eigene Format .mxv umzuwandeln. Jetzt lief es deutlich besser, obwohl das Rohmaterial nun deutlich an Datengröße dazu gewonnen hat.
Allerdings blieben andere Probleme wie Softwareabstürze bei Verwendung einiger miterworbener NewBlueFX Effekte nicht aus. Aber auch Softwareabstürze direkt nach dem Starten der Software gab es.
Gelegentlich kam es auch vor das nach dem Laden eines Projekts an einigen Stellen im Vorschauvideo nur noch Blackscreens zu sehen wahren, Effekte nicht mehr funktionierten etc etc etc.

Vor ca. einer Woche gab es dann ein Update auf Version 16.0.3.63, in das ich große Hoffnung auf Besserung setzte. "Leider nein, leider garnicht"

Seitdem Update ist die Software für mich im Bereich Videoschnitt unbrauchbar. 
Die Software ist nun extrem instabil, weißt zahlreiche kleine und (auch reproduzierbare) große Bugs auf, die andere Hersteller umgehend beheben würden. Nicht so bei Magix, bei Magix wartet man nun vermutlich wieder Wochen  auf einen Patch. Kurz gesagt, man scheint die Software kaputt zu patchen. Man könnte meinen, man will einem Magix Video madig machen und ein paar teure Vegas Lizenzen an den Mann  bringen.
Auf Antworten von Supportanfragen wartet man auch sehr lange, was bei der Anzahl der Fehler die diese Software hat ein großes Ärgernis ist. Denn die Fehler kommen ja (noch) nicht alle auf einmal.

Desweiteren gibt es auch eine Magix Community, ein Forum das von Magix unterhalten, aber (angeblich) nicht geleitet wird. Magix stellt lediglich die Regeln auf, alles andere machen Dritte. Auch dort bin ich  ehr unzufrieden, wie man dort mit Usern umgeht.  Beiträge die auch nur die kleinsten Anzeichen von "Frust" in Verbindung mit  Software von Magix und deren Fehler suggerieren werden gelöscht. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob die 20, 50 oder 100 Sätze davor explizit einen Fehler beschreiben und man dort  Hilfe ersucht. Was ist das bitte für ein Umgang? Ich könnte es verstehen wenn man beleidigend wird etc, aber nur weil man Kritik ausübt gleich einen Beitrag löschen? Wenn man verbugte Software verkauft, dann muss man auch damit rechnen den einen oder andern User damit zu verärgern.   Sowas dann einfach ohne wenn und aber zu löschen um ein vermeintliches "Saubermann Image" zu bewahren ist einfach  indiskutabel.
Auch wenn Magix angibt das diese Community keine offiziele Supportanlaufstelle ist, sind sie trotzdem für das Handeln der dort in ihrem Auftrag tätigen Moderatoren verantwortlich.

Dieser Thread soll lediglich meine Erfahrung wiederspiegeln, die ich mit der Magix GmbH in realtiv kurzer Zeit gemacht habe.   Ich möchte  andere   User die vorhaben sollten sich Software von Magix zu kaufen vorwarnen, das erhebliche Probleme auf sie zu kommen könnten.

MfG


----------



## aloha84 (7. Februar 2017)

Schau mal in den Einstellungen welche CPU Befehlssätze aktiviert sind.
Wir hatten da vor längere Zeit mal den Fall, dass da haken fehlten und schon war die Performance bei --> 0 .


----------



## Kusanar (7. Februar 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Dieser Thread soll lediglich meine Erfahrung wiederspiegeln, die ich mit der Magix GmbH in realtiv kurzer Zeit gemacht habe.   Ich möchte  andere   Usern die vorhaben sollten sich Software von Magix zu kaufen vorwarnen, das erhebliche Probleme auf sie zu kommen könnten.



Allein schon die Probleme die man bekommt, wenn man eine ältere Version wieder aktivieren möchte... versuch da mal Support zu bekommen, da wirst du auch immer auf dieses ominöse Forum verwiesen, in dem immer und immer wieder die gleichen Vorschläge durchgekaut werden, die aber allesamt nicht mehr funktionieren, weil Magix die Aktivierungsschnittstelle geändert (oder vielleicht sogar abgedreht?) hat. Um also den HD-Schnitt bei meinem Dad wieder zu aktivieren musste ich das dafür nötige Plugin ERNEUT kaufen, herrlich.
Also ich werde in Zukunft auch lieber zu anderen Produkten raten, sollte da mal ein Neukauf anstehen.


----------



## Flexsist (7. Februar 2017)

In welchen Einstellungen meinst du? Ich konnte keine Einstellung finden die es mir ermöglicht CPU Befehlssätze zu aktiveren / deaktiveren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Kusanar schrieb:


> Allein schon die Probleme die man bekommt, wenn man eine ältere Version wieder aktivieren möchte... versuch da mal Support zu bekommen, da wirst du auch immer auf dieses ominöse Forum verwiesen, in dem immer und immer wieder die gleichen Vorschläge durchgekaut werden, die aber allesamt nicht mehr funktionieren, weil Magix die Aktivierungsschnittstelle geändert (oder vielleicht sogar abgedreht?) hat. Um also den HD-Schnitt bei meinem Dad wieder zu aktivieren musste ich das dafür nötige Plugin ERNEUT kaufen, herrlich.
> Also ich werde in Zukunft auch lieber zu anderen Produkten raten, sollte da mal ein Neukauf anstehen.



Danke für den Hinweis. Bin dann ja mal gespannt was passiert wenn ich das System wechsel auf Win10. Die Magix Software lässt sich deaktieren, wie es bei den NewBlueFX Effekten ist weiß ich garnicht.

EDIT: NewBlueFX Titler kann ich deaktivieren wies aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings machst sich gerade ein anderes Problem sichbar, normal müsste da noch sowas wie Elements oder  Essential stehen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Flexsist (10. Februar 2017)

Es gibt neues von der Magix Front.

Vor wenigen Minuten ein überraschend erschienenes Update auf Version 16.0.3.64
Und was soll ich sagen... wieder ..."leider nein, leider garnicht".
Einen  Bug haben sie behoben, der reproduzierbar war. Das wars dann aber auch schon. Das Programm stürzt immer noch manchmal ab wenn ich _ Play Stop_ drücke.

Desweiteren bekam ich eine Antwort auf eine vor einer Weile eingesandte Supportanfrage bei der es genau um das Problem geht.

_Anfrage:_


Spoiler



Danke, den Patch hat die Software selber installiert. Leider ist   nun deutlich schlimmer als vorher. Das Programm ist bei mir   nun extrem instabil. Ich drücke zb auf "Stop", dann auf "Play" und  plötzlich ist das ganze Programm weg, ohne Fehlermeldung ohne alles.  Nach einem neuen Start tut das Progamm auch so als wäre nichts gewesen,  kein Crashbericht senden etc.
Was läuft denn nur schief  bei euch hm? Seit ca. 2 Wochen versuche ich einen Car Porn für Youtube zu  machen, kann aber nicht abliefern weil ihre Software an allen ecken  Probleme macht. Ist das ihr ernst?



Antwort vom offizielen Magix Support:



> Sehr geehrter ...,
> 
> vielen Dank, dass Sie uns kontaktiert haben.
> ​
> ...



Alles schön und gut, nur das Programm wird bereits seit Installtion als Admin ausgeführt.


----------



## Flexsist (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Magix Video [Erfahrungsbericht]*

Update: Nach...


Win7 Updates 
aio-runtimes_v2.4.0 installation 
einer Deinstallation der ganzen Magix Software 
Säuberung  der Registry mit CCleaner (mehrere durchläufe bis nichts mehr von Magix gefunden wurde) 
erneuten Installation & manuelles Patch nachschieben 

...scheint nun alles wieder zu funktionieren. Fürs erste.


----------



## Kusanar (16. Februar 2017)

So viel Aufwand nur für EINE Software, herrlich


----------



## Körschgen (16. Februar 2017)

Besorgt euch Blackmagic Davinci Resolve.

Kostenlos und Profiware.
Setzt eine gute GPU vorraus!
Viel Spaß.

Blackmagic Design: DaVinci Resolve 12


----------



## Kusanar (16. Februar 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Besorgt euch Blackmagic Davinci Resolve.



Arbeitest du selbst mit der Software? Wie sieht's da mit Schnittfunktionen und Titelgenerierung aus? Kenn die Software nur von früher und da war der Fokus ja mehr auf Color Grading.

Ich selbst arbeite derzeit mit Premiere und After Effects. Ist abschätzbar was der Einarbeitungsaufwand bei einem Wechsel wäre?


----------



## Körschgen (16. Februar 2017)

Wenn du Premiere bedienen kannst, dann kannst du auch mit DaVinci arbeiten.

Color Grading ist immer noch die Stärke, ebenso das einfache importieren und exportieren für andere Software.

Adobe bietet halt ein großes Paket aus AE, PS und Premiere.

Trotzdem bietet DaVinci alles was eine NLE Software benötigt.


----------



## Flexsist (16. Februar 2017)

Ist aber alles eine ganz andere Preisklasse.


----------



## Körschgen (16. Februar 2017)

DaVinci ist kostenlos.


----------



## Flexsist (16. Februar 2017)

Toll, eine abgespeckte Lite Version.


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2017)

Mal ausprobieren und dann urteilen.


----------



## Körschgen (16. Februar 2017)

Du hast vorher mit Magix Schrott gearbeitet.

Nimm es mir nicht übel, ich glaube aber nicht, dass du die Studio Version brauchst.
Die Color Correction der kostenlosen Version wird dir vermutlich schon zu komplex sein.

Der Editor ist bei beiden Versionen gleich.

Und ich bezweifel einfach mal, dass du auf Server Project Rendering und Server Project Management angewiesen bist, oder mit wie vielen Leuten hast du an deinen Magix Projekten gearbeitet?!


----------



## Flexsist (16. Februar 2017)

Interessant ist es schon. Ob Ich das Programm  dazu bewegen kann auf meinen Korg Nano Kontrol zu "hören"?


----------



## Kusanar (16. Februar 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Trotzdem bietet DaVinci alles was eine NLE Software benötigt.



Ok, das klingt ja mal nicht schlecht. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Gimmick (19. Februar 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Besorgt euch Blackmagic Davinci Resolve.
> 
> Kostenlos und Profiware.
> Setzt eine gute GPU vorraus!
> ...



Zusätzlich dazu gibt es auch noch Fusion.


----------



## Körschgen (19. Februar 2017)

Ja stimmt.

Blackmagic Design: Fusion

Für VFX und co.

Mit den beiden ist man ziemlich gut ausgestattet.


----------



## Flexsist (19. Februar 2017)

Ich habe gestern DaVinci Resolve ausprobiert. Komme damit überhaupt nicht zurecht. Ausserdem lag die CPU Auslastung schon beim simplen vorschauen von Videos bei 100%. Noch dazu ist alles auf englisch.


----------



## DataDino (19. Februar 2017)

Ich kann die Probleme mit der Magix-Software absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich nutze Magix Grafik und Fotodesigner für Vektorgrafiken und die aktuelle Video Deluxe Premium für Videobearbeitung. Ich habe seit der ersten Sekunde keine Abstürze und bisher auch keinerlei Performance-Probleme. Das einzige was mich stört (da wird aber ein Upgrade auf Pro X fällig) sind viele fehlende Effekte und ein nicht ganz so tolles Steuern von Effekten mit Keyframes. Ansonsten läuft die Software extrem geschmeidig. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, das ich einige Probleme damals mit einer früheren Version (Ich glaub das war 2013 oder 2014) auf meinem Phenom II hatte.

Auch die Hardwarebeschleunigung und die Nutzung von CUDA klappt hervorragend. Bei meiner alten Radeon war die Beschleunigung auch nicht so prickelnd. Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das diese Software etwas semioptimal auf AMD CPU's und GPU's läuft. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Mit meinem Haswell i5, 16 GB RAM und einer GTX 960 4G läuft es aber absolut geschmeidig.

Auch damals mit dem Samplitude Musicstudio hatte ich auf dem Phenom das ein oder andere Problem. Aber da bin ich in dem Bereich eh schon anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## Flexsist (19. Februar 2017)

Naja nö.....

Ich habe letzte Nacht wieder zahlreiche Bugs gefunden. Ich habe es sogar auf einem jungfräulichen Windows System getestet und dennoch blieben einige Probleme (Programmabstürze (ntdll.dll error)) nicht aus, obwohl die "Experten" im Magix.info Forum davon überzeugt waren, es liegt am Windows. Jajaja......"Experten"
Auch bei Zusatzeffekten ist die Software extrem Buggy. Wenn ich zwei Objekte mit NewBlueFX Effekten bearbeite geht dann  nur noch einer von beiden, oft auch beide nicht mehr. Zudem kommt es oft vor das Objekte in der Timeline aufeinmal temporär durch Videos die im Media Pool vorgeschaut wurden, getauscht werden. D.h. Ein importiertes Video gibt nicht mehr den eigentlich ursprünglichen Inhalt wieder, sondern einen Videoinhalt der aber nur im Media Pool vorgeschaut  und nicht ins Projekt importiert wurde. Auch Abstürze bei einigen NewBlueFX Effekten sind keine Seltenheit und reproduzierbar. Der Support hat mir gegenüber vor wenigen Tagen derartige Probleme schriftlich bestätigt. Sie konnten  derartiges  nachvollziehen und haben es an die Entwickler weitergeleitet. Eigentlich ist Magix Video nur eine große Baustelle. Mit jedem Patch macht man gleichzeitig (neben dem fixen) wieder irgendetwas anderes kaputt. Z.B Funktioniert seit dem letzten Patch das importieren aus dem Windows Explorer scheinbar nicht mehr, egal ob Video, Musik oder Bilder. Geht nur noch über den Media Pool. :daumen2: (Geht wieder, lag wohl an der Benutzerkontensteuerung.

EDIT: Anmerkung zum ntdll.dll Error. Sucht man danach bei Google im Zusammenhang mit Magix Video, so findet man bereits Suchergenisse die  Teilelweise schon 10 Jahre zurück liegen.   Das zeigt doch schon, dass der Fehler Magix Video schon seit 10 Jahren begleitet und die "Entwickler" es nicht hinbekommen diesen zu fixen. Und selbst wenn es an der AMD CPU liegen sollte, kann man das doch trotzdem beheben. Ist mir völlig schleierhaft warum man sowas nicht hinbekommt.

MfG


----------



## DerSnake (20. Februar 2017)

Oh ja von Magix Problemen (2016er Version) kann ich ein Lied singen   Hatte vorher die 2013er Version und nie Probleme damit gehabt.  Dann vor kurzen mal die 2016er Version getestet und nach einer Woche wieder verbannt.  Einstellung bei jeden neustart resetet. Hängen beim Beenden inkl. Werbebanner manchmal.  Öfters komischen knacken/Piepenn im Ton gehabt wenn ich ein Video grendetr habe. Und das rendern hat manchmal arsch lange gedauert obwohl die Settings alle richtig waren + die Clips nur kurz waren.  Bin dann zurück zur alten 2013er Version und alles wieder gut. 

Mein nächstes "neues" Schnitt Programm wird jeden Falls nicht von Magix sein.


----------



## Flexsist (20. Februar 2017)

Meins auch nicht.


----------



## -Jason- (26. Februar 2017)

Magix ist schon gut, nur das komische Aktivieren nervt. Und was ist, wenn man den PC und OS wechselt?


----------



## Flexsist (26. Februar 2017)

Man kann es Deaktiveren im Magix Konto. 

Und nee is nich gut.....viele Schnitte, ein paar Effekte und das Programm macht nur noch mist.
Ich wollte heute auch mal was einfaches machen, aber Magix hat irgendwie immer ein Video falsch importiert. Das Video hatte nicht mehr den inhalt den es haben müsste, sondern den Inhalt eines anderen Videos das auch in dem Projekt liegt, aber einen ganz anderen Namen hat. Auch die Vorschaubildchen in dem Objekt waren dann ganz durcheinander. Mal eins aus dem Urspünglichen Video, dann wieder eins aus dem falschen usw....einfach nur noch zum kotzen diese  Ansammlung an Datenmüll den die als "Videoschnittsoftware" verkaufen.


----------



## Flexsist (26. Februar 2017)

Weil ich den MainConcept Encoder nicht mehr aktiveren konnte schrieb ich vor einer woche den Support an. Nun sagt mit der Support:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank, dass Sie uns kontaktiert haben.
> 
> ...



Also...ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Was für eine sch.... ist das bitte? Warum muss bei Magix alles so EXTREM umständlich sein..... 
Und was wäre wenn ich keine 2014er Lizenz hätte? Echt sowas von unnormal diese Firma.


----------



## airXgamer (26. Februar 2017)

Schreib doch mal zurück und sag das du keine 2014 Lizenz hast und schaue was passiert.


----------



## Flexsist (26. Februar 2017)

Naja, ich habe ja eine. Ich glaube das würden die auch sehen in meinem Account. Aber es geht halt ums Prinzip. 
Ich habe noch nie sowas umständliches problembehaftetes wie die diese Software gehabt. Aber hey, ich arbeite jetzt einfach mit der 2014er und 2017er Version.
Wenn bei der 2017er Version wieder Import Schwierigkeiten auftauchen, was sehr oft passiert, dann nehme ich einfach die 2014er, bei der gehts  wunderbar.
Nur leider kann ich da nicht alle NewBlueFX Effekte nutzen. Also wenn alles an seinem Platz sitzt dann in der 2017er Version effektieren und hoffen das die Software nicht abschmiert. 

Aber is echt schon krass, 99€ bezahlt (jetzt kostet es 149€ bzw. 129€ (ohne Tasta)) und dann noch alles so umständlich und buggy. Bin echt gefrustet.


----------



## fotoman (27. Februar 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Also...ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Was für eine sch.... ist das bitte? Warum muss bei Magix alles so EXTREM umständlich sein.....


Wenn die Aussage von juergen vom 27.09.2016 um 20:00 Uhr stimmt
MainConcept - VDL 2016 / VDL 2017
dann hat Magix schlicht die Zusammenarbeit mit MainConcept eingestellt. Damit ist zwar offensichtlich noch die Übernahme des Codec aus der alten Installation möglich, aber halt nicht mehr die (integrierte) Aktivierung in Video delux 2017. Warum magix das nicht einfach schreibt, wissen sie wohl nur selber. Die für VDL 2014 erhaltene Lizenz scheint wohl eine Spezialversion für VDL zu sein, sonst dürfte sie bei der Deinstallation von VDL2014 nicht gelöscht werden.

Das ganze liefert dann, wenn die Aussage stimmt, auch die Antwort auf Deine zweite Frage, und ist schon seit 6 Moanten problemlos im Netz zu finden.

Ansonsten gibt (bzw. hätte) es ja auch eine 30-Tage Testversion. Bei all den Problemen, die Du wohl schon mit der Vorgänger(test)version hattest und die Du so problemlos nachstellen kannst, hätten die doch schon mit der 2017er Demo auffallen müssen.


----------



## Flexsist (27. Februar 2017)

Also...


Der MainConcept wird immer noch verkauft von Magix für 4.99 oder so.
Man kann ihn auch bei VDL 2017 noch über  Zusatzinhalte herunterladen und installieren, ich konnte ihn nur nicht aktivieren, ich wurde direkt zum kauf weiter geleitet.
Die Probleme sind ja erst mit den ganzen Patches gekommen. Die Testversion lief im Dezember noch gut, nicht perfekt aber gut. Zudem habe ich in der Testversion nicht so ausgiebig gecutet und effektiert



fotoman schrieb:


> Bei all den Problemen, die Du wohl schon mit der  Vorgänger(test)version hattest und die Du so problemlos nachstellen  kannst, hätten die doch schon mit der 2017er Demo auffallen  müssen.





Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich besaß bereits eine ältere Version der Software mit der ich damals  gut arbeiten konnte, jedoch waren das keine wirklich aufwenidigen  Projekt. Dazwischen hatte ich noch einige Testversionen anderer  Jahrgänge ausprobiert, auch hier gab es schon mal Fehler, aber alles  noch im Rahmen wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. März 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich eine vernünftige Alternative, die mindestens das selbe kann und qualitativ etwas zuverlässiger arbeitet?

Suche derzeit insbesondere ein Tool, das bei Videoelementen Transparenz ähnlich den Ebeneneffekten in Photoshop sauber rendern kann. In Video Deluxe 2016 lässt sich sowas höchstens per Chroma Key realisieren, was leider zu ziemlich verzerrten und verwaschenen Ergebnissen führt.


----------



## Flexsist (6. März 2017)

Vielleicht Vegas (Ehamals Sony, heute auch Magix) oder so? Explizit kenn ich da jetzt auch kein anderes.

Ich suche auch noch ein schlankes Tool, zum groben vorschneiden von Szenen ohne zu rendern. Gibt ja noch Magix Fast Cut, aber ich bezahle nicht nochmal 40€. Nicht an Magix.


----------



## DataDino (6. März 2017)

Shotcut


----------



## Flexsist (20. März 2017)

Die Liste der Probleme von Magix wird immer Länger. Aktuelles Hauptproblem, welches schon seit Kauf (Ende Dezember 2016) besteht ist, das einige (fast alle) Presets des mitgelieferten Zusatzeffekts *NewBlue FX Background Generator* VDL zum Absturz / Einfrieren bringt. Auch einige VDL Effekte funktionieren willkürlich kann man sagen. Z.B. ist  mir eben auch aufgefallen das die *Gauss'sche Unschärfe* nicht wirklich auf Keyframes reagiert, erst wenn man einen der Keyframes anklickt ist der Effekt aktiv / nicht aktiv oder geändert.

Angesichts der nicht enden wollenden Probleme ziehe ich es in Erwägung das ganze Paket an Magix zurück zu schicken, auch wenn ich schon deutlich über der Rückgabefrist hinaus bin. Es kann aber nicht sein das selbst nach fast 3 Monaten, als ich diese Probleme  dem Support gemeldet habe, die Probleme immer noch nicht behoben wurden. Die Software ist für mich einfach nur unbrauchbar. Auch weil sie seit neustem auch den Grafiktreiber zum Absturz bringt. Okay, das liegt vermutlich auch am Treiber, da dieser erst vor kurzem von mir geupdatet wurde. Das System Treiberseitig downgraden  ist aber  keine Option, jeden Falls nicht für mich.

Alles in allem kann ich nur nochmal ausdrücklich sagen, wenn ihr euch jede Menge Ärger & Zeit sparen wollt, schaut euch nach anderen Videoschnitt Programmen um, aber lasst bloß die Finger von diesem Haufen Binärcode Schrott.


----------



## Flexsist (21. März 2017)

So. Der Support der Vertriebsabteilung ist schneller als der technische Support.

 Mir wurde soeben mitgeteilt dass das Problem mit dem nächsten Patch  behoben sein soll. Ich bin gespannt. Dennoch wurde mir angeboten das  Produkt zurück zu geben. Da ich aber kein Unmensch bin, ich die Tastatur,  die ich dazu bekommen habe, auch schon seit fast 3 Monaten benutze und  somit für einen Weiterverkauf ungeeignet wäre aufgrund von  Gebrauchsspuren warte ich nun noch den Patch ab. Sollte es dananch immer  noch Probleme geben werde ich aber von dem Angebot der Rücknahme  gebrauch machen, denn dann ist meine Geduld wirklich am Ende.


----------



## Flexsist (24. März 2017)

Leider nein, Leider garnicht.
 Support hat rotzfrech gelogen, die Probleme mit dem Background  Generator bestehen noch immer. Nur ein Preset mehr funktioniert, der  Rest bringt wie vorher auch VDL zum einfrieren bzw. Absturz.
Unter aller  Sau kann ich dazu nur sagen. Magix hat seine Chance verspielt. Ich  schicke alles zurück und hol mir mein Geld wieder, so ein dreistes  Verhalten lass ich mir nicht länger bieten.

EDIT: Den Selben Text der in diesem Post steht wurde auch ins Magix Forum gepostet, und nach nicht mal 10 min. wieder gelöscht. Da kann man mal sehen wie dreist diese Firma mit Kritik und Problemen umgeht. Anstatt sich zu entschuldigen versucht man alles tot zu schweigen. Normalerweise sollte man diese Firma noch auf Schadenerstz verklagen oder sowas.....sowas wie diese Firma ist mir* noch nie* untergekommen.


----------



## DataDino (25. März 2017)

Schon schade das die sich so entwickelt haben. Ich kann zwar die Probleme bei mir nicht reproduzieren. Aber das Verhalten hat auch nichts mit denn Problemen zu tun. Einige Produkte von denen finde ich schon sehr gelungen. Foto und Grafik-Designer ist für den Preis ein erstaunlich guter Vektor-Editor. Samplitude-Musikstudio bietet für den Preis ebenfalls erstaunlich viel.

Ich denke mal die sind mit den Bugs überfordert. Wahrscheinlich treten diese nur in bestimmten Hardware-Konfigurationen auf. Die Probleme haben ja bei weitem nicht alle. Man sollte das aber dann an deren Stelle etwas professioneller kommunizieren und nicht so. Wirklich Schade.


----------



## Flexsist (27. März 2017)

Die letzten Probleme  mit dem Background Generator waren durchaus reproduzierbar, unabhängig von der Hardware. Nur hat die vorher niemand bemerkt weil niemand den NewBlue Background Generator verwendet hat. Schau mal im Magix.Info Forum, da wirst du fündig. 
Wenn die Software arbeitet wie sie soll dann ist es keine Frage eine sehr gute Software, gerade für Einsteiger wie mich. Aber auch genau aus diesem Grund erwarte ich einen stabilen fehlerfreien Betrieb. Mit den Problemen (Instabil, Abstürze, etc.) werden Anfängern ja schon in der Grundlage Steine in den Weg gelegt und das geht garnicht. Ich bekomme mein Geld jeden Falls wieder.


----------



## DataDino (27. März 2017)

Wie gesagt konnte ich Abstürze oder instabilität nicht reproduzieren. Was bei NewBlue ist, ist mir persönlich egal, da es sich dabei um Drittanbietersoftware handelt. Wenn diese nen generellen Bug hat, ist das schade. Aber trotzdem kann Magix da nur bedingt etwas machen. Die können höchstens das Plugin-Interface anpassen. Den Source für das Plugin selbst hat NewBlue, Inc.


----------



## Flexsist (27. März 2017)

Natürlich kann Magix was dafür, sie haben das ja mit dem Programm verkauft. Desweiteren gibt es offiziell keinen Support für Newblue  in Magix VDL(laut NewBlue Homepage). Also Magix hat das NewBlue Zeugs quasi eingekauft, umcodiert und mit zur Premium Version dazu getan. Und wenn ich mehr Geld ausgebe, dann erwarte ich auch das dass funktioniert.


----------

